# Gibt es auch PlugIns?



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es für Adobe Photoshop 6.0 auch irgendwelche PlugIns?
Und wenn ja, wa bewirken die und wo finde ich diese Programme? Danke schon einmal im voraus! 
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (12. März 2001)

Plugins gibt es ganz bestimmt tausende..... sie bestehen aus neuen Filtern(Photoframe, 3d effex, .....) oder aus anderen kleinen programmchen, mit denen man zum beispiel gutes buttons machen kann.....

Bis denne
Dizzybaer


----------



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

*Und was genau?*

Hi Dizzy,

ähm...gibts auch Seiten zu den Programmen, die du genannt hast?
Sind die Progs kostenlos oder muss man dafür blechen??
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (12. März 2001)

viele kosten nix, weinfach mal über google.de suchen gehen!!!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

*Suchmaschine?*

Wenn du meinst, dann werde ich das macl chekcen?

Gibt es keine Progs, die sehr empfehlenswert sind?
So Filterartig, oder so?
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (12. März 2001)

doch, aber die kosten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

*Und welche sind gut?*

Hallo,

sag mal nur die besten auf!
Also die wirklich gut sind...mich interessiert vorallem die beabeitungsmöglichkeiten, wie zusätzliche Filter oder Effekte!


----------



## Dizzybaer (12. März 2001)

ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, habe nur drei und die sind nicht so die besten!


----------



## Bart Simpson (14. März 2001)

Die Besten gibts bei

http://www.extensis.com

vor allem Mask Pro. Wo man mal ne SN herkriegt dürfte ja bekannt sein.

Bart


----------

